# Rescue Org Looking for Goldens



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just went to their website and they dont show that. On the main page it shows they currently just took in 29 dogs from a breeding operation. And on their available dogs there is two pages of dogs listed. Wonder what is up with that. It would be great if that is true. 

Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota - Rescue & re-home Golden Retrievers


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I know when I was in OK volunteering w/ the GR there, we did send up numerous goldens to RAGOM along with other rescues in the country as we had plenty of goldens but not foster/adoptive homes.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> I just went to their website and they dont show that. On the main page it shows they currently just took in 29 dogs from a breeding operation. And on their available dogs there is two pages of dogs listed. Wonder what is up with that. It would be great if that is true.
> 
> Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota - Rescue & re-home Golden Retrievers


 
Darn. 


(my message needs to be 10 characters)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I just went to their website and they dont show that. On the main page it shows they currently just took in 29 dogs from a breeding operation. And on their available dogs there is two pages of dogs listed. Wonder what is up with that. It would be great if that is true.
> 
> Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota - Rescue & re-home Golden Retrievers


Hmm, I wonder what is up with that too. Send all Goldens to New England, talk about a needle in a haystack finding one around here, gee whiz.

Most folks I know that have tried to rescue a Golden wound up buying a puppy. It is a 100x easier. Very sad when Goldens looking for homes are being euthanized elsewhere for lack of a loving home. Very sad, really bothers me.

My state of MA takes in 10,000 rescue dogs a year, link given to back up said statement.

Rescuers say rules for dogs too strict - Page 2 - Boston.com

Where are the Goldens? I don't know, they are not up here. If you do see one they are long gone before you fill out an application.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

It's true I had almost given up hope of adopting and was just about ready to get a puppy from a breeder when I found MAGRR in Tennessee who have a program that adopts to the NE on the transport. Thank G-d for them, because there is no doubt in my mind that Remy and I were meant for eachother!

With the huge numbers of unwanted dogs out there, I am very committed to rescue, but while I know the rescue organizations are doing G-d's work, they really cannot get out of their own way! They are just too restrictive!

Many would not approve me for a younger dog because I work full time. I had just lost a dog I had rescued at age 5. I was devastated at her loss and while I knew there were never any guarantees I wanted to put the odds more in my favor by getting a dog somewhere between 6 and 24 months. I informed every rescue group that the pup would be in daycare all day - they did not believe me. Remy has been in daycare every workday since I got him, even when we travel.

One approved me until they thought about the fact that I have a horse, they were afraid the dog would get kicked. Firstly why would I set myself up for that kind of a vet bill? Secondly my horse loves dogs. Finally um...do they think all dogs are stupid??! Ultimately they denied me. Remy and Tux love each other. Ok Remy does annoy Tux a lot - but Tux just huffs and puffs about it.

Once again thank G-d for MAGRR! 

Stepping off my soap box now.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Lennap said:


> It's true I had almost given up hope of adopting and was just about ready to get a puppy from a breeder when I found MAGRR in Tennessee who have a program that adopts to the NE on the transport. Thank G-d for them, because there is no doubt in my mind that Remy and I were meant for eachother!


Of all the states they come from, in my personal experience, Tennessee is the big one follow by the Carolinas then Georgia. Even ones fron the Virgin Islands. We take 'em all.

I have met so many on our walks, some are sad & skittish at first. But boy do they blossom into new dogs. Seen it happen many times over the years. Warms my heart.

Still though, to rescue a Golden around these parts, only a rare few get the chance. Like winning the lottery or getting struck by lightning.

It is something money cannot buy seeing them evolve into a new life.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

That is true of resuing any dog. My last rescue was an severely abused boxer girl. I knew she had issues but I did not realize how bad it was until we did a full bady scan and saw that almost every bone in her poor little body had been broken at some point.

That sweet girl very slowly learned to trust living with me. I adopted her when she was 5 years old, and trained her for the first time in her life then I just took her every where I went. I never pushed her, I always protected her, and just showed her that I was always there for her. She eventually blossomed I don't think I could have been any more proud had I given birth to her myself.

Unfortunately I lost her only 3.5 years later to hemangiosarcoma - she was so incredibely stoic that by the time she gave any indication that anything was wrong her entire abdonimal cavity was riddled with cancer, she had begun to bleed out, and she was in tremendous pain. The one thing I could not bare was the thought of her suffering one more minute, so I let her go peacefully. But it was torment for me.

I truly do hate people sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retrievers*

You should see all of the Golden Retrievers in shelters all over.
*Check on Facebook, Friends of Golden Retrievers for them. People
are needed to email rescues if anyone wants to help!*I would say some of the states with the highest number of Goldens in shelters are: IL, N.C., Georgia, Louisiana, Tennessee, Texas.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------

